# What do you see in my wife's rescue? (breed)



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

I see lots of folks here that want to see what everybody sees in their new canine. My wife just rescued this girl, her sisters neighbor threatened to kill her because she chewed up something that she wasn't suppose to. My wifes theory is "if you leave it out, then its your own doing what happens to it." And I agree to some extent, anyways, she is very loving and gentle with our son.
What do you think she is mixed with? 
I think Boxer and either great dane or pit bull.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I see some Mastiff. How big is she? Any idea how old she is?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I kind of see Cane Corso.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

She's stunning! Love her blue face! I see Dane as well, honestly.


----------



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no idea what her age is, but she still seems rather young, like she hasn't grown into her ears yet. She is almost 5 feet when standing up on hind legs. she probably weighs around 50 pounds (guesstimate). Here are some pictures my wife got this morning. I think she has bonded very closely to her. And its like she has always been here, fit right in.
I thought about mastiff too but then I got to looking at some Great Dane info and I really see it more than the Pit Bull, so that means that she still has some growing to do
Have any of you tried the DNA testing?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

I would guess corso cross simply because I don't think I have seen formentino in any other breeds. I could be wrong as I certainly don't know every breed but I haven't seen it on anything other than a corso. She might even be what would be considered a purebred by some standards as there are more than a few BYB pumping out corsi for a profit.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> I would guess corso cross simply because I don't think I have seen formentino in any other breeds. I could be wrong as I certainly don't know every breed but I haven't seen it on anything other than a corso. She might even be what would be considered a purebred by some standards as there are more than a few BYB pumping out corsi for a profit.


That colour pattern happens in alot of breeds, including the Dane, Malinois, GSD, Pit Bull, French Bulldog, Anatolian Shepherds, greyhounds, several mastiff breeds etc.


----------



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

I am sure she has just a little bit of everything in her, her attitude though I would guess comes from Great Dane (the ones I have been around) she is just so gentle with my son its really very nice to see. If her and Adele are playing and having fun, if my son comes over to them she will stop rough housing so she doesn't knock him over. I haven't seen it in a dog in a long time. 
The Cane Corso is a very handsome dog, but I haven't seen that type of dog anywhere around here or near my sister in laws. Might be somewhere down the line though, which from what I have read could also account for the attitude towards our son.
Does anybody see boxer?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Deaf Dogs said:


> That colour pattern happens in alot of breeds, including the Dane, Malinois, GSD, Pit Bull, French Bulldog, Anatolian Shepherds, greyhounds, several mastiff breeds etc.


I honestly haven't ever seen any of those breeds with a formentino appearance. I do come from a small area though so it doesn't surprise me, I will have to start googling these breeds and seeing some of them.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Is formentino the same thing as blue?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

juliemule said:


> Is formentino the same thing as blue?


No formentino is fawn with blue mask and ears, it is a dilute of fawn.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, if you google Blue-masked fawn, you come up with a TON of pics of alot of different breeds  GORGEOUS! Dont google Blue fawn because then you end up with blue fawn pitties (which is actually a really cool colour!)


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

My best guess would be a Dane x Bull Mastiff mix.. or maybe hound and or boxer in there too?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks almost exactly like my managers dog who is a pit bull x great Dane (known for sure)


----------



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

i am noticing dane just in her temperment. and she likes to lean


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> No formentino is fawn with blue mask and ears, it is a dilute of fawn.


Thank you. This is what 'blue' malinois are, fawn with blue masks.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

ok here is my managers dog, the Great dane X Pittie at a similer age to your girl









colour is not exactly the same, but other then that lol. his momma was a Pittie and his dad was a Dane.


----------



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, they do look a lot alike. How old is he there? It could give me a better guesstimate to how old our Ellie is?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I think he is about 5 months in that pic? he's like 3 now so I dont recall exactly.


----------



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

Then Elli is probably around 8 months to a year. Does your manager have a more recent picture of him?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

yup, here ya go


----------



## ttothejman (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, how stunning!!!! Very handsome. I can't wait to see Elli grow to this. Adele is going to be a beauty too, but I guess its the male gene (according to my wife) that is attracted to the more masculine looking breeds, regardless that its a female. Adele is pretty and has lots of character in her look but I am glad my wife can do all her grooming....


----------

